# Boat Dock Inspection



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

I don't know what code year you are working/inspecting to, nor do I know if you have local ordinances.

The closest thing I think you will find is in 555 where they call for GFP on the service. I think in 2017 the NEC dropped the residential dock exclusion.

If this is an inspection driven by a Corp requirement, then I think it would be good to know that requirement and what they expect to be inspected.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

The user Rewire used to do these, but he isn't around. Either is his company, I think he is on his 5th new company now lol..

Anyway, I can't help with the code but I hope you have Error and Omission insurance to cover you when doing inspections/certifications.


----------



## Bzzzzzt (Feb 15, 2017)

hardworkingstiff said:


> I don't know what code year you are working/inspecting to, nor do I know if you have local ordinances.
> 
> The closest thing I think you will find is in 555 where they call for GFP on the service. I think in 2017 the NEC dropped the residential dock exclusion.
> 
> If this is an inspection driven by a Corp requirement, then I think it would be good to know that requirement and what they expect to be inspected.


I'm attempting to work to 2017 requirements. These docks are in unincorporated areas where there is no AHJ really and people with private docks have a Corps permit that expires every 3 years as I understand it. Each person has supplied me with an identical document from the Corps that basically says they want it to be inspected by a qualified electrician to be in compliance with the latest NEC. I'm certain that I have read somewhere (and I'm thinking it was in one of my continuing education courses) that just GFCI receptacles were no longer good enough and that GFCI breakers were now required. I have looked at 210.8, 555 and 682 in their entirety and all I can find is that they SHOULD be GFCI protected but not exactly where. It seems very logical to me that protecting the entire circuit from the panel would prevent problems that may arise due to bad splices or insects building nests inside the boxes or some other such problems. 

I think I'm going to tell these people that they are free to find someone else who will sign off on their dock as is or accept my assessment. I just believe GFCI protection on a metal floating dock on a lake should be better than that on the side of your house. I don't want my name associated with something that I think is unsafe.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

As far as I can tell, there is no requirement in the NEC. You can read a discussion at Mike Holt's in which someone is looking to send in a proposal to add that as a requirement here: http://forums.mikeholt.com/showthread.php?t=165144

Maybe you have a local amendment that requires it?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

HackWork said:


> As far as I can tell, there is no requirement in the NEC. You can read a discussion at Mike Holt's in which someone is looking to send in a proposal to add that as a requirement here: http://forums.mikeholt.com/showthread.php?t=165144
> 
> Maybe you have a local amendment that requires it?


To OP .,

That part I am thinking the same page as Hackwork just posted and did your state have some type of local or state amendment add to it and not letting anyone be aware of that change ?

All I did heard the last time the NEC was talking about rewording or change on Art 555 but to my best bet is the state electrical inspector may know the latest update on the info ., so check on your state dept for latest info update.

and that topic been talk before few time in the fourm plus at Mike Holt site too so both site will have some good info you are looking for.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

What's wrong with 555.3?

The overcurrent protective devices that supply the marina, boatyards, and commercial and noncommercial docking facilities shall have ground-fault protection not exceeding 30mA.

That means any (and every) breaker which has power going out to that dock needs GFCI.

It doesn't say the receptacle, it says the breaker.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MikeFL said:


> What's wrong with 555.3?
> 
> The overcurrent protective devices that supply the marina, boatyards, and commercial and noncommercial docking facilities shall have ground-fault protection not exceeding 30mA.
> 
> ...


That's GFPE, not GFCI. You still need Class A GFCI's on 15 and 20A circuits, but it could be at the devices.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

I read the Mike Holt attachment and the two people talking there
are interchanging terminology very loosel...
GFI , GFCI , GFP. It's confusing cause GFI & GFCI are one matter and
GFP is another.???


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

lighterup said:


> I read the Mike Holt attachment and the two people talking there
> are interchanging terminology very loosel...
> GFI , GFCI , GFP. It's confusing cause GFI & GFCI are one matter and
> GFP is another.???


I read it too.,

GFPE is 30 ma setting so just be aware of that.,

the GFCI is at 6 ma setting.

so there is two way you can split but the wording still not clear 100% yet.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

frenchelectrican said:


> I read it too.,
> 
> GFPE is 30 ma setting so just be aware of that.,
> 
> ...


Right. I'm aware of that. One is personel protection (gfci) and the
other is equipment protection (gfp..or gfep).

If the Mike Holts gent is submitting a code change he has to tighten up
the terminology or it will get rejected.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

lighterup said:


> Right. I'm aware of that. One is personel protection (gfci) and the
> other is equipment protection (gfp..or gfep).
> 
> If the Mike Holts gent is submitting a code change he has to tighten up
> the terminology or it will get rejected.


GFP and GFPE are different.

GFP is just Ground Fault Protection which encompasses both GFCI/GFI and GFPE.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

In the 2014 index , under "ground fault protection" everything mentioned
is some type of equipment. For personnel , it refers you to "ground fault circuit
interruption".
This is my point.


----------



## Bzzzzzt (Feb 15, 2017)

I think I found what I was looking for in 682.33(b) 
"All circuits rated not more than 60 amperes at 120 through 250 volts, single phase, shall have GFCI protection." 
This applies in "Areas not requiring equipotential planes." 
If this applies in this situation, then it says the CIRCUIT should be GFCI protected, not the end device. 

Personally speaking, I think the entirety of every circuit should be GFCI protected throughout a private boat dock. No matter what you do it seems like wasps and other critters somehow get into the boxes and cause problems. If they cause a problem with the wiring in a circuit up stream from your GFCI receptacle, then the possibility exists for the power to get into the metal part of the dock and since it's upstream of your GFCI device, nothing trips. Thus the necessity, in my mind, of GFCI breakers to protect the entirety of the circuit, not just what extends out of the receptacle. 

I appreciate the input you all gave me.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Bzzzzzt said:


> I think I found what I was looking for in 682.33(b)
> "All circuits rated not more than 60 amperes at 120 through 250 volts, single phase, shall have GFCI protection."
> *This applies in "Areas not requiring equipotential planes." *
> If this applies in this situation, then it says the CIRCUIT should be GFCI protected, not the end device.


 But you are talking about areas that require it, right?



> Personally speaking, I think the entirety of every circuit should be GFCI protected throughout a private boat dock. No matter what you do it seems like wasps and other critters somehow get into the boxes and cause problems. If they cause a problem with the wiring in a circuit up stream from your GFCI receptacle, then the possibility exists for the power to get into the metal part of the dock and since it's upstream of your GFCI device, nothing trips. Thus the necessity, in my mind, of GFCI breakers to protect the entirety of the circuit, not just what extends out of the receptacle.
> 
> I appreciate the input you all gave me.


I don't disagree with what you said. But as far as the inspection, you mentioned having to do it according to the code.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

You're the authority having jurisdiction so anything with ambiguity is subject to your interpretation. :thumbsup:


----------



## scotch (Oct 17, 2013)

I know in BC Canada it's class "A" GFI on 15A/20A receptacles now...big problem on marine docks with boat bilge pumps on them over winter...we had to instal small indicator lights on each receptacle to monitor any tripping from afar ! Seems boaters get irate when the yacht sinks under the sea !


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

555.3 says that all breakers feeding dock circuits shall have GFPE at 30 mA. All 15 and 20 receptacles still need Class A GFCIs. Also required is signage warning of electric shock for people in the water.

Since these are under the Corps of Engineers, it doesn't matter what the state says. The Federal government is on the 2017 NEC.


----------

